# dog seat covers for leather seats



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

We are looking at a new car with leather seats, but I am afraid of the dogs' nails puncturing the leather. Can anyone recommend one of the slip on seat covers for dogs? I have seen a number of different types, but I would want something that will stay in place if the dogs jump on and off the seats.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My last vehicle had leather seats and the leather held up really well with two goldens. I had the vehicle for 10 years and although not pristine the leather was still intact. I take my dogs to the beach a lot so it was not uncommon at all to have two wet sandy dogs back there. When I traded last year the drivers seat was in worse shape than the back seat where the dogs lived.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I always buy cars with leather seats because they take can handle the wear and tears from children and dogs. They just wipe clean and never rip.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have leather seats in my car, never a problem with nails puncturing the leather.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

If you're going to just cover up the seats, I wouldn't spend the extra money to get leather. My leather seats are great, I got them specifically so that I didn't have to worry about covering up my seats anymore.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

That's why I want covers that are easy to place and remove. The dogs ride with me on local errands and short trips, but less in the summer when the car gets hot. I am thinking about one of the screen dividers that would keep them in the back of the van and off the seats, with a liner for the cargo area. I have had a couple of PM's about those, which I hadn't considered. Our adult dog usually rides at my elbow, between the front seats. Problem is, our new puppy wants to be there, too. No room for both of them.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Putting them in the back is a great idea for safety reasons. As far as protecting leather seats, I would just put a towel down for the times the dogs are sitting there. You don't really have to worry about claws on the back of the seat so I wouldn't bother with a full seat cover. Towels are easy to wash too. It is true that the leather should be able to take it, but I can understand covering it for the dogs.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

I just realized that the dividers are made to fill the area above the seats. However, our van has bucket seats in the second row and the space between the seats would still be open. Surely someone makes a divider that goes all the way to the floor. Does anyone know of one?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Always had leather car seats and good leather furniture, never a problems. The leather they put in most car seats is heavy duty thick leather and stands up much better to dogs than any fabric. And you can clean it more easily, too. I wouldn't worry about covering them unless you are someone who really likes things clean. The fur just brushes off leather, which is a big advantage. A few doggy muddy prints usually clean up well too.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

I see that Midwest makes a wire screen pet barrier that can be fitted with a extension that will block the space between the seats at the bottom. I'm still wondering if these can damage the headliner where they press against it?


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I have leather, and still will use the Cordura seat covers if I'm hauling wet, sticky or mega muddy dogs. Roll up the seat cover, and mat I have for the back cargo area, and throw them in the wash. Otherwise, they ride on the leather just fine. 

Had fabric once, and will never go back!


----------

